

A general model for Ed-Tech to help frame and plan products and business models - cmitreanu
http://www.bizbigpic.com/cristianmitreanu/2012/08/general-model-for-ed-tech.html

======
alid
Nice deck man! Education's ripe for the doing - today, we’re preparing our
kids for jobs that don’t yet exist, using technology that hasn’t been
invented, to solve problems we can’t yet imagine.

